# Superdrol, 20/20/20 or 30/30/30



## watda7 (Jul 23, 2011)

anyone run at both dosages?

im taking the mdrol clone of it.

wondering if the 30mg gains are exceptionally better than 20mg


----------



## SFW (Jul 23, 2011)

Acclimate. start with 20.


----------



## |Z| (Jul 25, 2011)

^^what he said. In fact I'd do 10mg on day 1-3 then 4-7 20mg then 20 for week two 't getting sides, you could try 30 for the last week. Just pay attention to your body... the back and calf pumps can be killer. If you are a big guy with PH experience, 30 might be fine, if you are smaller or have less experience it may be worth staying at 20


----------



## N21 (Jul 26, 2011)

id stick with 20, the side effects suck from superdrol


----------



## socialdfan (Jul 26, 2011)

Superdrol kicks my butt so I am using 5mg daily and making gains. My strength is climbing and I am looking fuller. Only a very minor headache so far but lethargy is creeping in. I am only 6 days in out of 15...Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nattydisaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn...I never went past 10/10/20 in my life

It is very strong stuff...just give it time to kick in. No reason to double toxicity for 5% more in gains


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 2, 2011)

I started at 20 daily then went to 30. diddnt do anything better, just got worse sides. 
20 seemed to be the best. That shit works though.


----------

